# rhomamosquito



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

settling in nicely. still don't have a gravel picked out. might just use oak leaves as substrate. already ran some peat in a blender and poured it right in the tank. you can see the tint of the fish from the water. wish I could put a nice piece of sinking wood with live plants attached, but the acidity of the water would probably kill them right off.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that rhom is a good looking beast for sure


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Huge, can you get a pic with your hand over it or something for scale. 
Didnt someone on here give themselves ammonia probs with rotting oak leaves in their tank?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nice rhom, but whats with the mosquito part I thought it was rhomasourus?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

reverse psychology


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

how about a full tub shot ?


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

looks a beast


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

That's a sick lookin rhom. What size tank gunna end up putting him in?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks for the love. He will stay in the 300 gallon tub. 7 foot long by 3 feet wide. I have been looking at rhoms from the side for 20 years. I want to see him from a different angle. I already have the other rhom in a tank. Just somethin different. Who knows, later it might change. But he is happy where he is right now.


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

weerhom said:


> thanks for the love. He will stay in the 300 gallon tub. 7 foot long by 3 feet wide. I have been looking at rhoms from the side for 20 years. I want to see him from a different angle. I already have the other rhom in a tank. Just somethin different. Who knows, later it might change. But he is happy where he is right now.


sounds like a winner man. 300 gallons will surely do him justice


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

has he been eating?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

what happened to the picture with a ruler next to the rhom?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

jp80911 said:


> what happened to the picture with a ruler next to the rhom?


I was kind of curious the exact size also. Huge, but I dont think it's weer's presumed 18 incher. But I may be wrong


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Very clever thread namein!









rhom looks good tho


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Definitely looks huge...Very Impressive!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

(chants) RU-LER PIC! RU-LER PIC!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Just looks like another 15in rhom to me


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice rhom weerhom

P.S just give them the damn ruler pics already


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

He wont because he knows its not 18inches


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

LOL we've been waiting a while!!!!







:nod:


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I thought it died but yeah I think Feefa hit rigt on.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

damn, nice fish when you get tired of it you can send it my way...


----------

